# Windows XP blue screen on install



## Wildgoose123 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, today after installed a new components (motherboard, processor and memory) i tried to install windows xp. To start off with the computer would boot for a split second, restart and do this 3 times before just hanging a few seconds into the boot. I googled it and found that someone had got around this by putting the jumpers on the graphics card to 8x crossfire, booting, then restarting and putting it back to single 16x. This worked for me too!

However, i then came across the problem while trying to install windows xp. The computer boots as normal and goes to where you have to 'press any key to boot from the cd' which i do. It then goes through the 'setup is loading files' until i get to 'windows is now starting' where i would be able to begin the install of xp. The computer then blue screens and gives the message:


A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. 

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps: 

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the Stop message, disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for driver updates. Try chaging video adapters. 

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode. 

Technical information:

STOP: 0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0xf748e0bf, 0xf78da208, 0xf78d9fo8)

pci.sys - Address f748e0bf base at f7487000, datestamp 3b7d855c


I've tried searching for a solution but i can't find really find anything. I've certainly got enough space on the hard disk and i've tried putting in a floppy disk and making sure the sata drivers are installed. I've tried having both memory sticks just on their own, i've tried swapping to my radeon x1800xt encase those were the problems. So i'm totally out of ideas!

Any help would be great appriciated! 

Thanks, 
Stephen

Machine specs:
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6700 
RAM: Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 X 2GB) DDR2 8500C5 1066MHz 
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4850
Motherboard: Biostar TPower I45 Intel P45
OS: Windows XP Pro


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Suggestion: Do you have a spare hard drive? If so try and install to it. Windows is very fussy about the disc surface. I have seen it where Xp refused to load and yet when I loaded Linux or some other OS no prob cropped up.


----------



## _McGoo_ (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad hardware somewhere. Most commonly RAM chips, althogh not limited to that. RAM problems can appear as many things, I would eliminate that first. Plus, its the cheapest to fix.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try it with only one stick of RAM in (if it does it with one, then swap the other chip in singly to see if that works). This was a fix for the nVidia chipsets not long ago, but I've seen it work (once) on an Intel chipset.


----------



## Wildgoose123 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions 

I've tried using both memory sticks on their own, but it gives the same error message.

I also tried switching to another hard disk, which gave the same blue screen error as before. I then tried a ide harddisk (thinking it might be a sata problem), which i knows works, that gave exactly the same error message.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try locating the memory dump files (most often in the hidden folder C:\Windows\Minidump). When you find them, zip them up and upload them to your next post.

As this is likely to be a driver problem, the minidumps may give us some answers.


----------



## Wildgoose123 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm trying to locate them but i'm struggling! I've checked by right clicking on my computer and checking where they are '%systemroot%/minidump'. And i've turned on show hidden files and folders from the control pannel 'folder options' But there is not a minidump folder or any *.dmp files in the windows directory that i can find :4-dontkno


----------



## Jubze (Aug 27, 2009)

Try changing from SATA to IDE in the bios. This worked great for me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Jubze hit the nail on the head, If you are installing XP on a SATA drive, there is an additional step:

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

However, Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, 

change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )

some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)

If there are no such settings you'll need to slipstream the sata drivers on the XP CD, follow the instructions in this guide : 

http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/


----------

